# Considering canceling Dishnetwork PVR for Directtv TIVO



## stiles (Nov 17, 2003)

I've search throughout this forum, but I didn't find an answer. After being with Dishnetwork with the PVR 501 for 1.5 years, I'm quite happy with their programming. Well, I decided to record the Dallas Cowboys/ Patriots game last night and watch it when I came home. It recorded the game, but it didn't record the last 4 minutes of the game. I've kinda tolerated here and there with echostar for a year or so, but last night was the icing on the cake. And also, if the game goes into overtime, it does not record it. I was wondering from TIVO owners out there if TIVO hardware records an event until the end even if a game goes into overtime. Also, I bought a $30 pay per view UFC event, decided to record it and watch the next day only to find out that it didn't record the last 10-15 minutes either. I called echostar's customer service about it and ask them nicely if they will allow me to view the event or just the last 15 minutes and they were rude. They said, "that's not our problem... tough." I went off and complained and he hanged up on me. I think dish doesn't care about it's customers so neither should I give them my business. Any Tivo opinions?


----------



## valand_krisban (Oct 23, 2003)

AFIK, there is no way for E*, D*, Tivo, ReplayTV guides to be completely in sync with the networks they push along to their subscribers, especially if unscheduled overtime, news broadcasts, or other immediate issues drive the time out further than scheduled.

I had the same issue with my ReplayTVs, so if I really don't want to miss something, PPV and such, I'll pad the recording schedule at start and end.

Other than that, I don't believe there is a magic solution, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk, stiles.

Unfortunately, there is no solution to the problem you're describing. The DVRs all rely on the programming data that is supplied by the programming services which essentially say that a program starts at 1 PM and ends at 4:30 PM. There is no way for the DVRs to detect when a program goes into overtime.... or the Oscars for that matter. 

The only thing you can do is pad the sports programming with added time at the end of the recording.


----------



## BrettStah (Feb 7, 2003)

I always record football games for a total of 4.5 hours, to avoid just these problems. You could also just schedule the subsequent show or shows to record, and you'd just have the end of the game in a separate recording. The dual tuners comes in handy here, since you can dedicate one to the game and the padding, while the other tuner is free to record something else (like another game ).


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Always pad sports and special award shows etc. When you watch the Academy awards ,add about an hour and you won't miss the end. As for me I watch all network shows in recording blocks of 2 hours. I don't have to worry about missing the endings of my shows incase they go to 40 minutes like they do on Friends, Scrubs etc.


----------



## tivosmart (Sep 14, 2003)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Always pad sports and special award shows etc. When you watch the Academy awards ,add about an hour and you won't miss the end. As for me I watch all network shows in recording blocks of 2 hours. I don't have to worry about missing the endings of my shows incase they go to 40 minutes like they do on Friends, Scrubs etc.


As everybody pointed out the Tivo wouldn't work for this situation too. It does have name-based recording, but the problem is that the guide data is telling the PVR that the game already finished, so it "believes" the guide. So, for things like these always pad your recordings. I always record at least 1 hour more for games.

Anyway, since you started the point, I was a former Dish customer and switched to Directv because of the Tivo. It's a HUGE difference. Come to Tivoland, you'll be so much happier with TV than you can ever imagive. And nowadays packages for new subscribers sell for banana prices... really. It's well worth every penny.


----------



## Lije Baley (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm also considering dropping E* and going with D*.

I have two questions.

1) With E*, neither my 501PVR, or 301 receivers are connected to the phone line (apparently a phone connection is only necessary for PPV, which I don't use). Can I leave the phone lines disconnected with a DirectTivo and non-recording D* receivers?

2) I'll buy an HDTV/Tivo when one is available. Should I wait to change from E* until D* is offering the HDTV/Tivo to take advantage of any first time subscriber offers, rather than changing now and paying substantially more for the HDTV/Tivo next spring?


----------



## pctech (Dec 7, 2003)

Despite what the CSRs at E* and D* will tell you it is not necessary to keep the phone line plugged in all the time. Just plug the line in when you want to order PPV and you'll be fine.

One exception: The new 322 does not cost an extra $5 per month to run the second TV ---- IF ---- you keep the phone line connected continuously. Unplug the phone line and you'll be billed for two receivers instead of one. 

I don't know the reason for this. I'm guessing D* can't tell the two receivers in the 322 are one unit unless the unit keeps calling to remind them.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

Answer to #1: Yes but occasionally you should plug one in for any software updates.
Answer to #2: That's entirely up to you. At this point in time, I don't know what special offers D* will offer (if any)


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Looking at the current promotion at Expert Satellite, the Tivo deal is $49 for a single LNB dish, or $69 for a triple LNB dish (recommended). Additional standalone receivers are free. As for a referral code.... I have no referral code.

Also, from what I hear, Circuit City and Best Buy have the same thing, only that it's $99 for the DirecTivo.

This is the 35 hour model, but it can easily be expanded using available utilities.


----------



## MedMech (Sep 21, 2003)

Mark Holtz said:


> Looking at the current promotion at Expert Satellite, the Tivo deal is $49 for a single LNB dish, or $69 for a triple LNB dish (recommended). Additional standalone receivers are free. As for a referral code.... I have no referral code.
> 
> Also, from what I hear, Circuit City and Best Buy have the same thing, only that it's $99 for the DirecTivo.
> 
> This is the 35 hour model, but it can easily be expanded using available utilities.


I have a referral code!

LINK REMOVED


----------



## tivosmart (Sep 14, 2003)

Posts like the above with the direct referral link are against the rules of the board. I know because I had some cleanup up sometime ago myself (well, now I know). I think giving advice to other people off-line via e-mail (or off-board in this case) is ok, but let's not put links here anymore.

Btw, I also have the referral link and I split my referral reward with people, but I'm not posting it here. Contact me by e-mail if you're interested.


----------



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

Mark - I'm shopping too for the BESt deal for a newbie, you might want to check Rapid - right now they are $10 cheaper for a DTIVO and 3 LNB Dish installed.

Good luck - - - - Michael


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

Re: Your problem with Dish cutting off the end of a show or a game. Direct TV TIVO does the same thing,. there's a way in the preferences to make EVERY show record a longer "Pad" time at either the beginning or the end of shows, but that's going to use up more disk space of course. I've had the same problem. Don't switch to Direct TV. They SUCK.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

tektoni said:


> Re: Your problem with Dish cutting off the end of a show or a game. Direct TV TIVO does the same thing,. there's a way in the preferences to make EVERY show record a longer "Pad" time at either the beginning or the end of shows, but that's going to use up more disk space of course. I've had the same problem. Don't switch to Direct TV. They SUCK.


Since tektoni gave such a mature response with They SUCK, the thread is almost a year old, and there are innumerable threads about the topic of changing from Dish to Directv, I'm closing this thread.


----------

